# My mother died. I composed this Serenade for Strings for her...



## E.Heart (Jul 12, 2017)

My mother Annemarie died on July 6th, 2017. I composed this Serenade for Strings for her, which was played at her funeral. It expresses the emotions I felt when faced with this final goodbye. This music also tries to express the silence and beauty which is beyond life and death. It begins in a minor key but ends in a major key and fades out until there is only silence left. The style is classical romantic. Only had a few days to compose it and will keep working on it and polishing it. Feedback and remarks are welcome...


----------



## chrisr (Jul 12, 2017)

A wonderful tribute, my condolences on your loss. I think you have achieved your goals with grace and beauty and I think it's a most fitting, simple, peaceful and quite lovely harmonic progression and a poignant reflection. What a powerful force music is at such moments, and respect to you for being able to express yourself in this way.


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 12, 2017)

Beautiful tribute.

I am truly sorry for your loss, I'm sure wherever she is, she's proud of her son!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 12, 2017)

No new way to say it, I agree with the others.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 12, 2017)

Comes straight from the heart, lovely tribute.


----------



## TintoL (Jul 12, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. Very lovely piece and emotional, specially the mayor part with the high strings.


----------



## gjelul (Jul 12, 2017)

Beautiful piece.
Very sorry for your loss!

If I were to make a suggestion, would have loved to hear a solo violin moment right before the major section toward the end. It would make it a bit more intimate before the 'resolution' and the 'light' of the major chords. Regardless, well done!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 12, 2017)

This serenade is so beautiful. I had goose bumps when I heard it.
I could not stop my tears running.

When I saw Annemarie's photo at Soundcloud and I heard this emotional serenade, I had to cry.
I am very, very sorry for your loss.

It is a long time ago that I had been so deeply moved.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 12, 2017)

My sincere condolences. It is not easy losing a parent. But if I could offer some advice remember the good times as much as possible and tribute part of your life in their memory can be very rewarding and therapeutic for example volunteering a week or cooking for the homeless, if that was something that they cherished as well. Including your children in these activities can also add to the benefits. If you ever need to discuss anything feel free to shoot me a PM anytime.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 12, 2017)

Lovely piece and the sentiment comes through greatly.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 12, 2017)

Beautiful composition @E.Heart – genuine and authentic. My sincere condolences for your loss. Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute with us.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 12, 2017)

My condolences on the passing of your mother.


----------



## E.Heart (Jul 12, 2017)

chrisr said:


> A wonderful tribute, my condolences on your loss. I think you have achieved your goals with grace and beauty and I think it's a most fitting, simple, peaceful and quite lovely harmonic progression and a poignant reflection. What a powerful force music is at such moments, and respect to you for being able to express yourself in this way.



Thanks Chris. Somestimes music can communciate one's feelings better than words...


----------



## E.Heart (Jul 12, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> My condolences on the passing of your mother.



Thanks. It was intense.


----------



## E.Heart (Jul 12, 2017)

lucky909091 said:


> This serenade is so beautiful. I had goose bumps when I heard it.
> I could not stop my tears running.
> 
> When I saw Annemarie's photo at Soundcloud and I heard this emotional serenade, I had to cry.
> ...



Thanks Lucky909091. I had tears in my eyes when I composed it. Perhaps those tears transferred somehow into the music.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 12, 2017)

E.Heart said:


> Thanks. It was intense.


I know the feeling, my father passed away back in December


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 12, 2017)

E.Heart said:


> My mother Annemarie died on July 6th, 2017. I composed this Serenade for Strings for her, which was played at her funeral. It expresses the emotions I felt when faced with this final goodbye. This music also tries to express the silence and beauty which is beyond life and death. It begins in a minor key but ends in a major key and fades out until there is only silence left. The style is classical romantic. Only had a few days to compose it and will keep working on it and polishing it. Feedback and remarks are welcome...




Sorry for your loss, and thank you for inviting us into your memories and tribute to her. (My own mother passed a few days before last Christmas). 

I feel the music carves a space for reflection and gratitude, beyond words, a connection at the soul level. So beautifully done... I hear something that immediately "pulls me in" at 1:20, that little passage is rich in emotions and meaning. I kept going back to it. 

Blessings,

Andre


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 12, 2017)

Beautiful tribute!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss, but you wrote an absolutely beautiful tribute. I am touched by every second of it and thank you for sharing such a close thing and take care.


----------



## GonzoFB (Jul 12, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. A very honest piece which captures the sorrow and heart break painfully well. Thank you for sharing this. My thoughts are very much with you.


----------



## E.Heart (Jul 12, 2017)

Jaap said:


> I am very sorry for your loss, but you wrote an absolutely beautiful tribute. I am touched by every second of it and thank you for sharing such a close thing and take care.



Thanks Jaap, I felt I wanted to share this. (are you from the Netherlands btw?)


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 12, 2017)

Beautiful piece. Sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 12, 2017)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2017)

E.Heart said:


> Thanks Jaap, I felt I wanted to share this. (are you from the Netherlands btw?)



Yeah I can relate to that feeling and really good that you did it and yes I am a fellow Dutchmen indeed.


----------



## rJames (Jul 12, 2017)

Condolences.


----------



## E.Heart (Jul 13, 2017)

GonzoFB said:


> So sorry for your loss. A very honest piece which captures the sorrow and heart break painfully well. Thank you for sharing this. My thoughts are very much with you.



Thanks Gonzo. The music just flowed out of me as I was composing it. (makes you wonder where that music 'existed' before it was composed)


----------



## Erik (Jul 13, 2017)

Beautiful piece. Very sorry for your loss. It shows me how music can console. Very well done!


----------



## E.Heart (Jul 13, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Sorry for your loss, and thank you for inviting us into your memories and tribute to her. (My own mother passed a few days before last Christmas).
> 
> I feel the music carves a space for reflection and gratitude, beyond words, a connection at the soul level. So beautifully done... I hear something that immediately "pulls me in" at 1:20, that little passage is rich in emotions and meaning. I kept going back to it.
> 
> ...



Hi Andre, thanks for your feedback/response. This serenade is really emotional music. I felt waves of emotion flowing through me as I wrote it. Somehow I think that perhaps transferred into the music as I was composing and then playing/recording it.

Erwin


----------

